# Tcherepinin



## vivaciouswagnerian

I'm just glad I was able to spell his name w/out dying... 
Anways, has anyone ever tried to tackle his music? I performed his Bagatelle 10 but I wont do it again excpet casually cause it hurts my hands its so fast (halfnote = 160?!?!?!?!?!) Any thoughts, like? dislike? I think the music is gorgeous and it was amazing to learn, and its kinda fun to perform cause its a lot of technical that makes me look better at playing paino than I actually am


----------



## LiLi

That sounds really interesting. I've never heard of him before actually, but I saw his name a clicked on it. lol. good luck with that piece. fast pieces are always fun. I'm defeinitely going to look into his music now that you mentioned him. and spelled his name right. lol


----------

